# Purebred?



## MirunaAria (Feb 12, 2014)

Hello, this is my baby boy Diesel. I got him from a breeder but he didn't come with any papers. I love him a lot, I don't care if he's a purebred or not, I'm just glad he ended up with a family that loves him and not in a shelter or anything like that. I'm just curious whether he's a purebred or not. Any opinions?


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Awww Diesel is so cute and I love his name. He looks pure chi to me!! How old is he??

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

He is adorable, love his name. Can't imagine what else he might be mixed with...he looks all Chihuahua to me!


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I don't see anything other than chi in there, but it is hard to tell for certain with puppies. he is definitely a very handsome boy.


----------



## MirunaAria (Feb 12, 2014)

Zorana1125 said:


> Awww Diesel is so cute and I love his name. He looks pure chi to me!! How old is he??
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Oh, thank you!! He is 4 1/2 months old. He is also adorable and very friendly. He has a bit of a biting problem but we're working on it


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Pics didn't go through on my end. But if that's him your holding in your avatar I can tell by those big ears that he's all chi lol. I hope he's doing better, I'm sure he had you very worried.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

MirunaAria said:


> Oh, thank you!! He is 4 1/2 months old. He is also adorable and very friendly. He has a bit of a biting problem but we're working on it


That's typical for his age, as long as you correct it while he is young, he should grow out of it. My baby (she's 1 now) Mimi used to bite and chew like crazy!! I give her bully sticks and himalayan chews to keep her busy as opposed to our carpet!! Lol
Welcome to the forum! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

He is a little heartbreaker <3 looks like a Chi to me too  LOVE YOU Diesel <3


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Zorana1125 said:


> That's typical for his age, as long as you correct it while he is young, he should grow out of it. My baby (she's 1 now) Mimi used to bite and chew like crazy!! I give her bully sticks and himalayan chews to keep her busy as opposed to our carpet!! Lol
> Welcome to the forum!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Zorana...what are the Himalayan chews, are those the yak milk? I think P&C have them. How long do they last & do they break off? Lily & Mia are my chewers, I'm always looking for something safe.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Looks full to me! In fact he looks like my Yoshi


----------



## AmyAnn (Feb 9, 2014)

He looks a lot like my Chewy! I would say he is all chi!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

He looks like all chi to me! Very beautiful!


----------



## FlaHuahua (Jan 10, 2014)

Yes he's pure breed unless he's half cat.


----------



## sugarmag (Jun 19, 2013)

How adorable!! I'd say 100% chi. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Wow, he is adorable! Odie was a biter too when she was a puppy.


----------



## Photobuff42 (Mar 3, 2014)

Diesel is a gorgeous boy! He looks more chi than most chihuahuas!


----------



## MirunaAria (Feb 12, 2014)

OH thank you! I already love this community so much, so nice to be able to talk to so many chi lovers!


----------

